# Alistair Overeem Out of Strikeforce Grand Prix; Replaced by Daniel Cormier



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

> And just like that Alistair Overeem is out of the Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix.
> 
> The current Strikeforce heavyweight champion has been removed from the tournament and will be replaced by Daniel Cormier, who will now face Antonio ‘Bigfoot’ Silva, currently rumored for Sept 10.
> 
> ...


Words dont describe how fucked off this makes me..


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

No link? It'll be hilarious if Cormier wins the whole thing:laugh:

Edit:Nevermind, there's the link


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

no ******* way! this sucks. Now I say Josh Barnett wins easily.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

This mean Overeem will cross over to boxing to fight a Klitschko?

Man ... honestly I don't know if Cormier can win this fight. Bigfoot is an absolute monster ... really looking forward to it though :thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh well.

Bigfoot definitely should take it...perhaps even the whole tournament. The SF tournament lost meaning months ago though to be honest.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn Zuffa, way to screw one of your biggest names in the fighting world over :/

This tournament sounded to good to be true when it was announced, when Zuffa bought SF we got a glimpse of hope for things going smoothly - and then this kinda crap happens :/

Not cool Zuffa, not cool


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Somebody on this forum (who shall remain nameless) broke this story hours before the news websites....

Overeem is still under contract and will fight in Strikeforce again says White:



> While Alistair Overeem (35-11 MMA, 3-0 SF) will no longer compete in Strikeforce's heavyweight grand prix, he will compete again under the promotion's banner.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) today confirmed with UFC president Dana White that the Strikeforce heavyweight champion is still under contract with the promotion and will return to action when a nagging tor injury is healed.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24461/white-overeem-still-under-contract-with-strikeforce-will-fight-again-when-toe-heals.mma


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pinky toe..:laugh: 


That seems to be a bit of a tongue-in-cheek, subtle diss on Overeem.

Well at least he isn't getting cut.

But yeah this is why tournaments are usually not good ideas and never seem to work.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Pinky toe..:laugh:
> 
> 
> That seems to be a bit of a tongue-in-cheek, subtle diss on Overeem.
> ...


Unless it's an actual tournament where all fights happen the same night. Not some glorified contenders bout that is misleadingly titled grand Prix Tournament over and over.

I also found the pinky toe comment funny:thumbsup:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

:bye02:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

And this is why I don't like tournaments. Injuries (or possibly contract posturing or steroid cycles) ruin the whole thing.

As Budhisten mentioned the bloom came off the rose sometime ago in this tourney. Rescheduling the second half of the first round because Barnett couldn't get licensed in California (and Coker's backup of Japan fell through) really took the momentum of the great first show away. Then the Werdum-Reem abomination took more.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Why exactly couldn't Overeem fight in September? Fighting 3 months after your last fight doesn't seem that unreasonable? Hell, their are times Overeem took fights in less then a month from his last match.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

The UFC obviously is going to make sure Reem gets cut so they can sign him and land a big money fight with Lesnar or someone like that. Scott Coker is the president of SF, and yet Dana is calling the shots here...anybody else find that suspicious?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Why exactly couldn't Overeem fight in September? Fighting 3 months after your last fight doesn't seem that unreasonable? Hell, their are times Overeem took fights in less then a month from his last match.


Broken toe, they want him to fight in less than 3 months. He was to much to lose if he would lose to big foot. On a side note wtf is wrong with zuffa....they lost fedor, now there messing with reem. Wtf are they gonna do if barnett is the tourney winner.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

First injuries, now something like this.

This is the disorganisation within MMA and something which has to be addressed if it is ever going to be the 'biggest sport in the world'.


----------



## Absed (Sep 21, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> First injuries, now something like this.
> 
> This is the disorganisation within MMA and something which has to be addressed if it is ever going to be the 'biggest sport in the world'.


This kind of things are forever present in combat sports and really can't be avoided... And if they could be avoided MMA still would never be the biggest sport in the world


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Broken toe, they want him to fight in less than 3 months. He was to much to lose if he would lose to big foot. On a side note wtf is wrong with zuffa....they lost fedor, now there messing with reem. Wtf are they gonna do if barnett is the tourney winner.


I had a broken toe before. It wasn't that big of a deal! They snap the toe back into place with a pen (which did hurt like hell) and I had to walk in a wooden shoe for three days. After that I walked around in a regular shoes with no problems at all. Did they say how severe the fracture was?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this is unfortunate. This is the reason that the UFC has shied away from tournaments. Though hopefully this won't be the end of Overeem.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Am I missing something? Why are some ppl blaming this on Zuffa when its showtime pushing the date? They are the ones to blame. Showtime said they want it in Sept. And Reem doesnt think he will be ready by then. No blame on him or the shotcallers with the tourny.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Absed said:


> This kind of things are forever present in combat sports and really can't be avoided... And if they could be avoided MMA still would never be the biggest sport in the world


Well not really, you barely see injuries in boxing altering fight dates or match-ups and it is a combat sport. Lately all I remember being changed is Moreno V Agbeko. It happens, but recently it has been rediculous in MMA. It never used to be that way, now it appears every third fight is pulled!

And why can't MMA be the biggest sport in the world? Boxing sure was in the days of Joe Louis and Jack Dempsey, which spanned decades.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

When i saw this news on a MMA site i was like: "WHAT THE FCUK IS THIS SH*T?!"

Why would ZUFFA screw the tournament?!

Let's be honest: Overeem is SF's biggest star by far. Why would ZUFFA "sabotage" him like this?! It makes no sense...

Anf then --->



G_Land said:


> Am I missing something? *Why are some ppl blaming this on Zuffa when its showtime pushing the date?* They are the ones to blame. Showtime said they want it in Sept. And Reem doesnt think he will be ready by then. No blame on him or the shotcallers with the tourny.


Exactly.

ZUFFA may act like they're some "slave masters" or something like this - do this or get the *fcuk out* - but in this case they've inherited a contract signed by SF before they took over.

A contract is a contract - it could hurt them like hell if they were to not respect that contract - financially especially.

And Overeem is right also. If he has an injury and feels he needs more time to heal, he should get the needed time.
WHy risk starting a camp with an injury?! The risk of aggravating the injury is very high. 

And the end result would be: less time to find a replacement (for Silva in this case).


But...this whole situation is still bullshit!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont mind this situation, overeem can face dos santos-cain winner after a tune up fight, cormier will defeat bigfoot and may win it but i think if its barnett he may not and we get some more and better match ups happening


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This could be a good thing. Who was left in the tourney that you could honestly say you were excited to see Overeem face?

Hopefully this will pave the way for an Overeem vs Fedor bout, or even better and Overeem vs Cain/JDS?

Hell, I'd even go as far to say I'd love to see him fight Carwin.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> This could be a good thing. Who was left in the tourney that you could honestly say you were excited to see Overeem face?
> 
> Hopefully this will pave the way for an Overeem vs Fedor bout, or even better and Overeem vs Cain/JDS?
> 
> Hell, I'd even go as far to say I'd love to see him fight Carwin.


i was excited to see overeem vs bigfoot! and i cant ******* believe this! you cant do 2 ******* cards zuffa ?! or wait! bullshit! i blame zuffa, zuffa is a company that put the blame on the broadcaster! strike force would of pushed for the later day !


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Toroian said:


> i was excited to see overeem vs bigfoot! and i cant ******* believe this! you cant do 2 ******* cards zuffa ?! or wait! bullshit! i blame zuffa, zuffa is a company that put the blame on the broadcaster! strike force would of pushed for the later day !


 
...Huh?

Again I say huh? What does zuffa have to do with this? please tell me??? Overeem = money why would they not want him on a big card???? Instead of sputtering out damn Zuffa explain what you are talking about


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Toroian said:


> i was excited to see overeem vs bigfoot! and i cant ******* believe this! you cant do 2 ******* cards zuffa ?! or wait! bullshit! i blame zuffa, zuffa is a company that put the blame on the broadcaster! strike force would of pushed for the later day !


Why would they put on an extra card JUST to accomodate Overeem? They wouldn't put a new card on just for a UFC fighter so why would they do it for a Strikeforce fighter.

Sounds like you are one of those 'Zuffa Haters' ive been hearing so much about. :confused03:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes....yes he is

Just made this for him


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Why would they put on an extra card JUST to accomodate Overeem?


Exactly. SF can barelly manage to put on cards atm.

They have no real contenders for their champions and they're just recycling their fighters and fights.

Example: 

- their WW division is almost dead
- they have no contender for Jacare - Rockhold is getting a shot after a 17 month absence and 3 fights in the SF challengers series
- they have no real contender for Henderson

In this case i really don't balme ZUFFA.

They have that contract and they have to respect the terms of the contract.

PS: could this be Showtime's response to the rumours ZUFFA is considering signing a deal with HBO?!?!?!

Or just a coincidence?! :confused02:

UFC - HBO?! 




UFC_OWNS said:


> i dont mind this situation, *overeem can face dos santos-cain winner after a tune up fight*, cormier will defeat bigfoot and may win it but i think if its barnett he may not and we get some more and better match ups happening


YES PLS!
Tune up fight = vs Frank Mir.

He talked some smack in the past about Overeem, so this fight would have a story to go allong.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> I had a broken toe before. It wasn't that big of a deal! They snap the toe back into place with a pen (which did hurt like hell) and I had to walk in a wooden shoe for three days. After that I walked around in a regular shoes with no problems at all. Did they say how severe the fracture was?


did the toe hurt after u were able to walk around with regular shoes. Its take generally three weeks for it to heel, for a fighter that effects training a lot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> did the toe hurt after u were able to walk around with regular shoes. Its take generally three weeks for it to heel, for a fighter that effects training a lot.


i broke both my big toes in muay thai it fooking sucked took 2 months and they were sore all the time


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Overeem has always been a "merchant", but Strikeforce are a joke as a company! How can you even consider "conflict of interests" as an option, when you can lose your Heavyweight Champion and one of your biggest names.. that's why their titles don't mean anything! I mean, yes you have to defend your interests as a company, but the argument here is childish.. you lose your top heavyweight, because he can't compete in the certain date, well change the damn date, why is it so important!? 

Well, outside that lame dispute i'm so glad that Cormier will take his place, i have big hopes for him. Aldough it would be a very funny situation if he wins the tournament, and Cain wins his match against JDS.. what then, they are best friends?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Now, the SF "tournament" doesn't mean sh*t to me. No Fedor, no Overeem, no Werdum... Only have-been-fighters left + Silva, whom I never liked, and some TOP 30 guy... Terrible!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

CarlosCondit said:


> I mean, yes you have to defend your interests as a company, but the argument here is childish.. you lose your top heavyweight, because he can't compete in the certain date, well change the damn date, why is it so important!?


Showtime has the SF broadcast rights, and if SF runs a card on a date that doesn't work for Showtime, I'm pretty sure it doesn't get run and SF doesn't get their check. I haven't seen their contract or anything, but you remember when Coker had to reschedule the second half of the first round of the GP because of Barnett's licensing problems? It was originally scheduled for SF's April 9th show. But it was moved to June 18th. Coincidentally, June 18th was the next Saturday that didn't have a Showtime Boxing event or a UFC event. So it seems like Showtime has a lot of Pull on when SF can hold their events.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow... the UFC has fired Brittney and ruined the Strikeforce HW tournament. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Wow... the UFC has fired Brittney and ruined the Strikeforce HW tournament. *I don't even know what to say.*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So instead of moving the fight back EVEN a month if they must, they are going to get rid of the only fighter that made the SF Tourny at all interesting?? They might as well cancel this tournament now and just get back to creating normal cards -_-
Or they can put Josh Barnett to fight Kharitov before Overeem has to fight Bigfoot. Im fairly certain Barnett isnt hurt and would be happy to go again.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't even know why they had the SF Champ in the GP anyway. It was flawed from the start.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Overeem has held the SF HW title hostage for to long because of outside ambitions and was now talking about boxing. No shit the UFC finally put there foot down. Dream is dying its about time the Reem started to realize that he doesn't hold all the power anymore.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Hopefully this will speed up the UFC absorbing SF. The sooner the better because there are some fighters absolutely languishing in SF that have many interesting fights waiting if they are in the UFC.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

/troll mode on

Reem is on roids, and afraid of Fedor.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

What have you done? Now the rest of the troll army will come running!!!!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know whether it makes sense from a business perspective or not.

The tournament is Strikeforce's main attraction at the moment, it's the thing Zuffa can milk most, but now it lost much of it's attractiveness with Emelianenko out, all that annoying rescheduling and now Overeem out without even losing. But then again Overeem is now Strikeforces biggest draw so Zuffa might want to transfer him "unharmed" to the UFC for a superfight or something like that. A possible loss to Silva (after that not as dominant as thought to be lack luster win over Werdum) would mess all that up and Overeem would be much less worth and a superfight much less sellable (if at all). So maybe that's the way to save the last marketable bits of what is left from Strikeforce before letting it collapse.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember that Fedor and Overeem haven't had a strong appeal over here in American to casual fans. But I'm not sure that Zuffa will transfer Overeem to the UFC right away. The thing about the Bigfoot loss is that it's a risk Strikeforce was willing to take.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Before I even go through this thread I just have to say that this blows ******* giant monkey dick. Honestly...this sucks big time. 

If this is to get him into the UFC faster then fine, but if this is contract negotiation bullshit then I am pretty annoyed. 

The broken toe comment was really funny though lol.

Arg...just so annoyed that we don't get to see the "tourny"
play out. It is beyond meaningless now and after Fedor fights Hendo SF will be pretty close to meaningless, too.

To top it all off I went all in with 1 mill creds on Overeem in the SF tourny vbookie lol!

Now to read what you guys think...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, a broken toe really shouldn't keep someone from competing in a fight. You can tape it and then there is no problem. I think Strikeforce still has enough to pull it through until the Showtime deal ends.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, a broken toe really shouldn't keep someone from competing in a fight. You can tape it and then there is no problem. I think Strikeforce still has enough to pull it through until the Showtime deal ends.


It's not about putting up with the toe for the night of the fight obviously!!! It's about undergoing a 6-8 week camp with the toe still injured. He needs time to recover from it otherwise it's guaranteed to get injured again during training. Besides 10th September is 7 weeks ago. That in itself is barely enough time to prepare and rest for an additional week. Basically they thought they could force him to reconsider but theres nothing changing: not enough time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's true. Just as is typical in Strikeforce fashion they are putting fight cards together in less time then originally planned. But now the Grand Prix went from being for the championship to being for a title shot basically.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Welp it def took all the glamor out of the tourny with Reem dropping out.....all they had to do was push it back a month but no0o0o0o0o0o0o0o......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that was a good idea. But Dana White was a little pushy I guess. I wonder if they're threatening to cut him was true.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there something saying Dana had something to do with it? I cant remember .....And if he was pushing Reem to fight it was because Showtime wouldnt budge....I mean there are big name fighters dropping out of fights all the time and the UFC just puts it off till another date


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

this is good, cormier vs barnett in a fantastic final and a great semi final series of matches and then overeem has his tune up fight with a ufc gatekeeper and if he wins he gets jds/cain, i dont know why you guys dont like this


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

YESSSS. I mean it sucks his not competing in the tourney anymore but he had no business in there whatsover. The whole concept was that the winner of the GP would face Overeem for the title. A champion taking part of the tournament without putting the title on the line was ridicolous. Only thing now is that who is he going to face in SF? There's nobody left. I hope this means a crossover to the UFC and a tune-up fight with Frank Mir. As for the GP outcome, i have no idea and don't really care since they are definitely folding SF after it's all said and done. 

Plus, no need to blame Zuffa, Showtime decides when the shows take place, not them.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

This entire tournament is a colossal FAIL! A winner most likely will not be be determined until 2012. 

This is a huge step up for Cormier. While he looks great in all of his fights, I think he will have trouble with the much larger Silva.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Rauno said:


> YESSSS. I mean it sucks his not competing in the tourney anymore but he had no business in there whatsover. The whole concept was that the winner of the GP would face Overeem for the title. A champion taking part of the tournament without putting the title on the line was ridicolous. Only thing now is that who is he going to face in SF? There's nobody left. I hope this means a crossover to the UFC and a tune-up fight with Frank Mir. As for the GP outcome, i have no idea and don't really care since they are definitely folding SF after it's all said and done.
> 
> *Plus, no need to blame Zuffa, Showtime decides when the shows take place, not them.*


That is some god awful management by Coker. Surely he would have had more influence when the deal was agreed. 

It may sound idealistic and silly buuuuut it seems like Overeem was never going to finish the GP. He has only one fight left on his SF contract. Were they hoping he'd renegotiate during the GP? Why tie a man to a tournament that he was never confirmed to be finishing. I reckon they'll have him face Fedor in October, as he seems very insistent on fighting in October. Fedor will have plenty of rest after the Hendo fight, and I'm sure they'll want one last big fight out of Alistair before he inevitably moves onto the UFC.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

You takes your meds today buddy?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pinky toe injuries happen. The tournament is more legitimized without the champion in it anyway. What was Overeem going to do if he won the tournament? Have a mirror match with himself? or a Tournament Finals rubber match? Plus, judging on his fight with Werdum, where Werdum was getting the better of the stand up, I'd have picked Bigfoot to win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well true that toe injuries do happen. But I think it would've been legitimate whether Overeem was in it or not. Now the tournament is basically for a title shot against him.


----------

